# Bord Atlas for sale



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

I have the 2015 german bord atlas and the 2015 european bord atlas. If you haven't used bord atlas before, it is the best book for anyone in a motorhome going to germany. Over 6000 stellplatz listed alone for germany. Both books total £12.50 including the carriage. Anyone interested give me a ring on 01671830828.
Derek


----------



## chablais (Nov 23, 2016)

I know the post is old but did you sell the Bordatlas, will buy if you still have it Andy


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Sorry long gone, never had an email to say there was a post, just noticed your post tonight.
Derek


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

..................... and very handy it has been. Thank you, Derek!




.


----------

